# ONKYO TX-NR 3008 or ONKYO TX-NR 709



## blanktruth (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am a bit confused to chose in between 3008 and 709.

I only know 709 can upsclae upto 4K and 3008 is only upto 1080p. And 3008 is 9.2 and 709 is 7.2... I tried to find a website comparing them but I even could not find a page to compare 3008 and 3009 

I don't have a room for 9.2 but the prices I could get for 3008 and 709 are almost same.

I wonder if there is anything better I should prefer 3008 over 709?

Regards...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, Dont read too much into the 2K vs 4K up-scaling. The 3008 is a far superior receiver in many ways and if the price is close it would be your best choice. The 3008 uses HQV video processing regarded to be the very best and gives you lots of power over the 709.


----------



## blanktruth (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply... When it comes to use it in the home network, do you think they are the same?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that the 709 would be better at the network stuff but I cant be sure of that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 3008 is simply in another league. As it should be considering it retails for over twice as much. In addition to offering 9 Channels, the 3008 also offers Audyssey's fantastic MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, far stronger Amplifier Stage, and more.

Some x08 Series were affected with a bad Serial (IDE) Cable, but it was a relatively small number. The Repair is over a literal couple Dollar or Euro Part and the Repair has even been done by individuals (not recommending this). Regardless, I have no reservations about owning a 3008 and truly think the world of it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## blanktruth (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much, both of you...

I understand although the 709 is a new model, it is not in the league of 3008 therefore it is not that logical to compare... And even 709 gives some more feature like 4K upscale and maybe a better networking features, 3008 has much superior sound quality and power with a better cinema sound experince when it comes to 9.2 speaker support...

So, if both are almost the same price I should not hesitate to chose 3008 over 709... Am I right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

blanktruth said:


> Thank you very much, both of you...
> 
> I understand although the 709 is a new model, it is not in the league of 3008 therefore it is not that logical to compare... And even 709 gives some more feature like 4K upscale and maybe a better networking features, 3008 has much superior sound quality and power with a better cinema sound experince when it comes to 9.2 speaker support...
> 
> So, if both are almost the same price I should not hesitate to chose 3008 over 709... Am I right?


If you can get a 3008 within anywhere close to the amount of a 709, I would run and not walk. 4K Resolution is not something that is applicable in 99% of applications. Even now, 3D has not really even caught fire and has become more of a value added feature than a deciding factor.


----------



## blanktruth (Oct 25, 2011)

I just ordered ONKYO TX-NR 3008 as recommended... Thank you very much...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think you are going to be quite pleased. Do let us know your impressions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

